

A Perfect Storm in Undergraduate Education - cwan
http://chronicle.com/article/A-Perfect-Storm-in/126451/

======
salemh
A paragraph detailing the "return" or diminishing returns of a Undergraduate
degree in more recent years (with differences per degree choice) would have
been relevant.

